# Upgrade-Build | Meinungen



## RichardLancelot (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin!

Ein Freund von mir will nach ca. 7 Jahren mal wieder Geld für Komponenten in die Hand nehmen und hat mich mit einem Aufbau beauftragt. Die Maßgaben für mich waren: Nicht mehr als 700€ und eine Komponentenauswahl die wieder 5-6 Jahre vorhalten kann (was Punkt 2 für die inGame-Performance bedeutet ist mir vollkommen klar).

Ich habe jetzt bei Mindfactory Komponenten zusammengesucht und wollte mal noch eine zweite oder dritte Meinung. Unsicher bin ich mir eigentlich nur beim RAM, die anderen Komponenten haben wir hier ja schon öfter in Überlegungen einfließen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ihn etwas höhere Lautstärke nicht stört, dann scheiß auf den Scythe und verdoppel stattdessen seine SSD.
Wobei du das so oder so tun solltest, denn 500GB Platten sind aktuell bei 60-70€, also kaum mehr als die 240GB aus dem Warenkorb.

z.B. https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-TLC-NAND--SA400S37-480G-_1171434.html

Den Rest finde ich gut.


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte tatsächlich sogar über eine 128er nachgedacht  Eine 1TB Datenplatte ist aus dem alten System noch übrig, auf der SSD (hab jetzt eine Evo 860 im Warenkorb) würde ich tatsächlich nur das System, Browser und eine Office-Anwendung unterbringen.
Aber danke für die Meinung, ich denke nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2018)

Wegen der paar Kröten KEINE größere SSD zu nehmen wäre nicht klug. Zudem würde ich mich bei 2,5-SSDs mal umschauen. Die "normalen" M.2 wie die WD Green sind nicht schneller als eine 2,5er, die nennenswert schnelleren M.2-SSDs wiederum sind merkbar teurer als 2,5er-SSDs. 

Da würde ich zugunsten einer größeren SSD eher sogar den Box-Lüfter nutzen und irgendwann mal einen "besseren" Kühler holen, der ist im Gegensatz zu einer neuen SSD, bei der eine Win-Neuinstallation angesagt ist, ja schnell eingebaut. 


Beim RAM kann es sein, dass du das nur mit 2666 maximal stabil ansteuern kannst - aber da das ja offenbar aktuell sehr günstig ist (2400er ist kaum billiger), kann man das nehmen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen der paar Kröten KEINE größere SSD zu nehmen wäre nicht klug. Zudem würde ich mich bei 2,5-SSDs mal umschauen. Die "normalen" M.2 wie die WD Green sind nicht schneller als eine 2,5er, die nennenswert schnelleren M.2-SSDs wiederum sind merkbar teurer als 2,5er-SSDs.


Yo, ist eine Sache des Komforts die m.2 zu nehmen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Da würde ich zugunsten einer größeren SSD eher sogar den Box-Lüfter nutzen und irgendwann mal einen "besseren" Kühler holen, der ist im Gegensatz zu einer neuen SSD, bei der eine Win-Neuinstallation angesagt ist, ja schnell eingebaut.


 Ich würde bei Plattenwechsel nicht neu installieren. Und gerade einen Kühler zu wechseln ist im eingebauten Zustand des Boards eine ganz schön abgef***te Arbeit.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim RAM kann es sein, dass du das nur mit 2666 maximal stabil ansteuern kannst - aber da das ja offenbar aktuell sehr günstig ist (2400er ist kaum billiger), kann man das nehmen.


Die CPU soll ja 2993MHz schaffen, das Board 3200. Meine Hoffnung ist also den nativen Takt des Prozessors nutzen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Yo, ist eine Sache des Komforts die m.2 zu nehmen.


 welcher Komfort? Dass du es Dir sparst, zwei Kabel anzuschließen und es dann ein paar Jahre nicht mehr anzutasten? ^^   in einem SEHR engen Gehäuse macht das Sinn, oder wenn man sich eine wirklich schnelle M.2 kauft. Aber so? 



> Ich würde bei Plattenwechsel nicht neu installieren.


 Wäre aber besser, ein "clonen" kann schiefgehen.



> Und gerade einen Kühler zu wechseln ist im eingebauten Zustand des Boards eine ganz schön abgef***te Arbeit.


 naja, da nimmt man sich halt 1x 20 Min Zeit, das wärs dann  



> Die CPU soll ja 2993MHz schaffen, das Board 3200. Meine Hoffnung ist also den nativen Takt des Prozessors nutzen zu können.


 Ryzen ist zickig beim RAM, richtig stabil bei hohem Takt wäre nur "Dual Rank"-RAM, zudem ist Dual bei gleichem Takt oft schneller als Single Rank. Aber die Info, ob es Dual oder Single ist, steht leider oft nicht dabei, und auch bei Dual kann es passieren, dass ein hoher Takt nicht klappt, Ich würde mir also nicht zu viel versprechen - es kann klappen, kann aber auch scheitern. Aber der GSkil ist halt so oder so grad sehr günstig.


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. November 2018)

Ich spreche mich auch ganz klar für die größere SSD aus und würde eher beim CPU-Kühler sparen. Der Ryzen 5 2600 lässt sich relativ einfach kühlen, zudem kann man bei Bedarf mit Undervolting die Leistungsaufnahme (bei Volllast ca. -10 bis -15 Watt) und damit auch die Abwärme ein ganzes Stück senken.

Eine HDD führt bei aktuellen Spielen - im Endeffekt egal welches - zu doppelt bis teilweise fast sechs Mal(!) so lange Ladezeiten. Das mag einen als geduldigen Spieler, der es nicht anders gewohnt ist, vielleicht noch nicht allzu sehr stören, allerdings kommt es auch während des Spielens zu spür- und sichtbaren Nachteilen wie unregelmäßigerer Bildausgabe und verzögertem Nachladen von Texturen. Mehr zu der Problematik: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-H...s/Store-MI-HDD-mit-SSD-beschleunigen-1266559/

Was den Speicher angeht: Das sind höchstwahrscheinlich Single-Rank-Sticks mit SK-Hynix-Chips. DDR4-2933 könnte in der Praxis ein Tick zu viel sein, zumindest DDR4-2666/2800 sollten aber klappen. Bei dem Budget ist leider nichts Pflegeleichtes für Ryzen drin, insofern sind die schon okay.

@Herbboy: Dual-Rank-Module sind auf keinen Fall "richtig stabil bei hohem Takt", im Allgemeinen lässt sich mit Single-Rank-Sticks ein höherer stabiler Maximaltakt erzielen. Nicht umsonst spezifiziert AMD selbst die Obergrenzen bei DDR4-2933 mit zwei Single-Rank-Modulen und DDR4-2666 mit zwei Dual-Rank-Modulen. Dual-Rank-Sticks können mit den richtigen Chips auch hohe Taktraten verkraften, auf Single-Rank-Sticks wären mit den gleichen Chips aber noch mehr Megahertz drinnen. Das ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da beim Einsatz von zwei Modulen Dual-Rank-Sticks - wie von dir erwähnt - in der Praxis mehr Leistung als zwei Single-Rank-Sticks gleicher Taktfrequenz bieten


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2018)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Dual-Rank-Module sind auf keinen Fall "richtig stabil bei hohem Takt", im Allgemeinen lässt sich mit Single-Rank-Sticks ein höherer stabiler Maximaltakt erzielen. Nicht umsonst spezifiziert AMD selbst die Obergrenzen bei DDR4-2933 mit zwei Single-Rank-Modulen und DDR4-2666 mit zwei Dual-Rank-Modulen. Dual-Rank-Sticks können mit den richtigen Chips auch hohe Taktraten verkraften, auf Single-Rank-Sticks wären mit den gleichen Chips aber noch mehr Megahertz drinnen. Das ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da beim Einsatz von zwei Modulen Dual-Rank-Sticks - wie von dir erwähnt - in der Praxis mehr Leistung als zwei Single-Rank-Sticks gleicher Taktfrequenz bieten


 ich glaub ich verwechsel immer dual mit single. Also sind single besser für Ryzen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (5. November 2018)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich spreche mich auch ganz klar für die größere SSD aus und würde eher beim CPU-Kühler sparen. Der Ryzen 5 2600 lässt sich relativ einfach kühlen, zudem kann man bei Bedarf mit Undervolting die Leistungsaufnahme (bei Volllast ca. -10 bis -15 Watt) und damit auch die Abwärme ein ganzes Stück senken.
> 
> Eine HDD führt bei aktuellen Spielen - im Endeffekt egal welches - zu doppelt bis teilweise fast sechs Mal(!) so lange Ladezeiten. Das mag einen als geduldigen Spieler, der es nicht anders gewohnt ist, vielleicht noch nicht allzu sehr stören, allerdings kommt es auch während des Spielens zu spür- und sichtbaren Nachteilen wie unregelmäßigerer Bildausgabe und verzögertem Nachladen von Texturen. Mehr zu der Problematik: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-H...s/Store-MI-HDD-mit-SSD-beschleunigen-1266559/
> 
> Was den Speicher angeht: Das sind höchstwahrscheinlich Single-Rank-Sticks mit SK-Hynix-Chips. DDR4-2933 könnte in der Praxis ein Tick zu viel sein, zumindest DDR4-2666/2800 sollten aber klappen. Bei dem Budget ist leider nichts Pflegeleichtes für Ryzen drin, insofern sind die schon okay.


Mal noch als Update: Ich hab mich beim Gespräch an eure Empfehlung gehalten und wollte den Kühler zugunsten der SSD weglassen. Allerdings habe ich dann festgestellt dass ich anno-dazumal bereits großzügig ein 520 Watt be quiet! PurePower eingebaut hatte, welches alle nötigen Anschlüsse hat. Ergo hab ich die da gesparte Kohle dann doch für den Kühler eingeplant.

Wenn der RAM mit 2800 laufen würde wäre es für mich auch ok 

Beim Thema Ladzeiten mach ich mir keine Waffel...das System dass er bisher hatte hab ich 2011 zusammengebaut  der wird eh nicht mehr wenn er das erste mal von SSD bootet statt von seiner TeraByte-HDD.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Beim Thema Ladzeiten mach ich mir keine Waffel...das System dass er bisher hatte hab ich 2011 zusammengebaut  der wird eh nicht mehr wenn er das erste mal von SSD bootet statt von seiner TeraByte-HDD.


 logo, aber trotzdem, da das Budget es ja hergibt, lieber mehr SSD als weniger


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich glaub ich verwechsel immer dual mit single. Also sind single besser für Ryzen?


Das lässt sich pauschal eigentlich gar nicht beantworten, weil es immer davon abhängt, ob man sich an die AMD-Spec. halten und wieviele Module mit welcher Kapazität und welchen Chips man einsetzen möchte. Dual-Rank-Module ermöglichen mehr Operationen innerhalb des Speichermoduls als ein Single-Rank-Modul bei gleicher Taktfrequenz. Dafür lasen sie aber auch den Adress- und Datenbus sowie RAM-Controller stärker aus. Single-Rank-Module ermöglichen daher in der Praxis höhere stabile Taktraten. (Das gilt auch für Intel-Systeme.) Was in der Praxis besser ist, hängt von der Anwendung ab und dem Taktunterschied ab. Bei den PCGH-Tests hat sich im Durchschnitt der Leistungsvorteil von Dual Rank gegenüber Single Rank bei zwei Modulen als etwas größer herausgestellt als das 10-prozentige Taktplus gemäß der AMD-Spezifikation (also 2 × Dual-Rank-DIMMs @ DDR4-2666 vs. 2 Single-Rank-DIMMs @ DDR4-2933). (Ganz streng genommen setzt AMD bei Mainboards mit vier statt sechs PCB-Schichten und vier statt zwei RAM-Slots teilweise noch niedrigere Taktraten an - siehe PCGH-Test.) Mit steigender Modulanzahl sinkt den RAM-Skalierungs-Tests zufolge allerdings der durch zusätzliche Ranks erzielbare Leistungsvorteil. Nach AMD-Spezifikation ist das Taktplus bei 4 Modulen (also 4 × Dual-Rank-DIMMS @ DDR4-2133 vs. 4 Single-Rank-DIMMs @ DDR4-2133) aber mit 14,3 Prozent allerdings noch höher, was das Kräfteverhältnis weiter zugunsten der Single-Rank-Sticks verschiebt. Möchte man sich an die AMD-Vorgabe halten, würde ich aus Leistungssicht daher zu
- bei zwei Modulen zu Dual-Rank-Sticks und
- bei vier Modulen zu Single-Rank-Sticks
raten.

Das ist aber immer noch relativ praxisfern, weil damit noch gar nicht berücksichtigt ist, was man denn im Handel überhaupt erhält. Die Mehrheit der Spieler setzt z. B. auf 2 × 8 GiByte und 8-GiByte-Sticks sind praktisch nur noch mit Single-Rank-Aufbau erhältlich. Zu 4 × 4 GiByte würde ich allerdings nicht raten, weil man dadurch alles Slots belegt und zukünftiges Aufrüsten erschwert. Man verschenkt in der Praxis mittlerweile also leider ein paar Prozent RAM-Leistung, wenn man nicht auf 32 GiByte setzt, selbst wenn man mit 16 GiByte gut auskommt. 

---
Wenn man jetzt noch andere Aspekte wie den Betrieb außerhalb der AMD-Spezifikation und die Eigenschaften unterschiedlicher Speicherchips in Relation zu den RAM-Kit-Preisen setzt, wird es schnell sehr kompliziert. Das Gute ist, dass man bei günstigen RAM-Kits z. B. mit SK-Hynix-AFR- oder MFR-Chips auf jeden Fall weniger Euro pro GiByte zahlt. Das ist ein Vorteil, den man immer hat, selbst wenn man wie die meisten Spieler im GPU-Limit hängt.  Teure Kits mit Samsung B-Die haben richtig große Reserven, sind ohne manuelles Tuning aber meistens nicht erheblich schneller. Wer beim Spar-Kit Zeit für Tuning investiert, der kann eine vergleichbare oder gar höhere Praxis-Leistung erzielen, als jemand der sein Edel-Kit lediglich mit XMP-Einstellungen fährt - siehe Tuning-Artikel.


----------

